# Yamaha 4stroke Vs. Evinrude Etec



## Bradagorda (Mar 23, 2006)

If you compare everything equal boat, HP of motor, and throttle setting. What is the diference in gas mileage between the Yamaha 4 stroke and the Evinrude E tec?


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Probably too small to measure.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

don't for get to add in the 2 stroke oil for the etec.


----------



## Salt&Sol (Aug 23, 2010)

*oil*



whistlingdixie said:


> don't for get to add in the 2 stroke oil for the etec.


Do you realize how little oil we use? 200 HO and we rarely have to add oil. Etechs have the best emissions of any outboard ever in the history of outboards including 4 stroke outboards. Dont forget you have to change the 4 stroke oil and the maintenance is much more than the Etech.. And no break in or scheduled maintenance for 3 years or 300 hours. Just making sure all the facts are on the table. Oh and you get a power stroke on every stroke not every other stroke. Boy can you feel that at take off!! cheers

check some of these out..
http://www.evinrude.com/en-US/Videos/Etec-challenges/Tug-of-war

http://www.evinrude.com/en-US/Videos/Etec-challenges/Hole-shot

http://www.evinrude.com/en-US/Videos/Etec-challenges/Emissions

http://www.evinrude.com/en-US/Videos/Etec-challenges/Fuel-economy


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I am not going to get into who has a better motor because I am a Yamaha fan and a yamahe dealer but a Yamaha SHO is very hard to beat on hole shot, mid range and top end. I sell majek boats and the fastest majek 22s right now all have SHO motors. As far as the advertisement of ETEC and no scheduled maintenance well that is all fine and dandy but to me I like the idea of a certified tech looking at my engine every year. I wonder what the ratio of Yamaha dealers to Etec dealers in texas is? Better yet ratio of certified yamaha techs to certified ETEC techs in texas?

Also how expensive is that ETEC oil that you have to use every now and again?


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I can do links as well. Here are two equivalent test done in the same exact boat. Now notice the test done with the yamaha has a little bit more weight then the etec. Look at hole shot, mid ranger, top end fuel efficiency. Also you may notice that the etec has it listed as slight chop and everyone knows a boat runs faster in slight chop over smooth water. Here is as close of a non bias test as your going to get. Yamaha is lighter as well for you skinny water guys.

http://www.yamaha-motor.com/assets/products/otb/bulletins/bulletin_4stroke_hpv6_vmax_sabccf.tmp.pdf

http://www.evinrude.com/content/pdf/neutral/performancereports/pe814.pdf


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

I knew Whistlingdixie was going to chime in on this one LMAO!!!


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

*Difference*

Don't believe all the Evinrude marketing hype. The 4 stroke Yamaha's will cost you a lot less in the long run on fuel / oil, depending on your usage.

Do the math. I made it easy below, with realistic numbers.

Offshore
2 X Evinrude E-Tec 150s, burning 9 gph each, at 36 mph. 2 mpg Average 200 miles / trip = 100 gal $4.00 gas, $40/gal oil, 100:1 = $440 per trip. At 10 trips / year, this equals $4000 gas an $400 oil.

2 X Yamaha 4 strokes, burning 8 gph each, at 36 mph. 2.25 mpg (12.5% better). Average 200 miles / trip = 88.9 gal. Same $4.00 gas, no oil, other than one change per year at $50 if you do it yourself. $356 trip in gas + $5 depreciated oil change = $361 / trip. Over the season, this saves $840 per season.

For a bay boat, it may not be as different. Depends on the deal you get on the engines. If it were me, I would go with the Yamaha's. I think the quality is higher, resale value is higher, and even at 100:1, I hate wasting so much money on 2 stroke oil.

Who cares about acceleration, I only do it 3-4 times per trip? Also anyone that goes 300 hrs running or 3 years without maintenance in salt water is asking for trouble, with any engine.

My $0.02, the rest is up to you.

Bryan Stamm
Evinrude owner (2 X 2009 90 hp Etecs, 1 X 9.5 hp 1973 , 1 X 3 hp 1963)


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

2 stroke oil alone will make up the difference in any maintenance costs. etec is a great motor. yamahas are great motors. to me the question is 2 stroke or 4 stroke? hole shot?? who cares! what does hole shot do? My heavy 24 ft boat can still get up in less than 2 ft of water with my 4 stroke yammy. hole shot doesnt really do anything. What engine is going to last longer with less problems? a 4 stroke has more than double the life of 2 strokes. So if you plan on keeping this motor for 10 years then it is a no brainer

oil changes are basically the same cost. Not sure why salt & sol are saying that it is more expensive. It is exactly the same from what I can see.

A SHO is a good motor if your boat will deal with that smaller lower unit. The SHO (yamaha) is losing a lot of business because they havent made it with the bigger shaft. When they do that then everybody should watch out. Until then it is only going to fit on smaller shallow draft boats.


----------



## Fin-Atic (Feb 25, 2011)

If you are talking bass boats that run very little on the big motor and mostly on the trolling motor, then sure, you wont use much oil, but on a bay or especially an offshore rig, that added oil MORE than makes up the difference in maintenance costs. 

And I am not bashing the Etec by any means. Everything I have read about them and talked to owners they all like them and say great things about them. Im just trying to figure the logic.


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

*always a something vs an etec...*

No You cannot beat an etec. I don't care what you have I have a shoal cat I just bought with a 150 etec and I've taken it out 20+ times and still have over half res. Of oil left so on a heavy heavy season of fishing you will spend less than 100$ on oil and no service for 3 years pff.... and no I promise you no other 150 will make the power of etec and get the milage... and yes there are many etec dealers in texas I can name 5 in a 20 mile radius from my own home.. its funny though because I always see another motor vs etec lol no matter what people always try to throw somthin up against the etec... bottum line is evinrude is 1st y'all can seperate the rest.... somone that's been in the boat buisness long enough knows evinrude is 1st....


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Want some numbers, here's some numbers... 300 Horses, 24 1/2 foot boat with tournament load, 3 full size men (all 200+). Ran *60 miles* in some of the roughest bay slop you can imagine over a 2 day period. Speeds ranged from 30-63 MPH depending on where we were and in turn conditions. *Burned slightly less than 18 gallons!*


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

Yes, with Etecs, it is very, very important that you have multiple dealers / service centers close by. 

I missed 6 weeks of prime fishing in June and July of 2009 while my wonderful Etec sat in the closest shop getting a new powerhead due to a malfunctioning injector that never coded.

Bryan


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

stammster said:


> Yes, with Etecs, it is very, very important that you have multiple dealers / service centers close by.
> 
> I missed 6 weeks of prime fishing in June and July of 2009 while my wonderful Etec sat in the closest shop getting a new powerhead due to a malfunctioning injector that never coded.
> 
> Bryan


and you did'nt notice the engine missing?


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*150 e-tec*

Just got this 150 HO E-TEC ...I didn't want a 4 stroke in any brand of motor. Just talking with three different boat mech about both motors made my mind up. Ain't she a beauty.Good Luck


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

WD, good grief we ALL know you have a thing for Yamaha. According to you, Evinrude shouldn't be selling a single motor, but I sure do see tons of them running around. Been happy with mine for going on 4.5 years.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

capt mullet said:


> hole shot?? who cares! what does hole shot do? My heavy 24 ft boat can still get up in less than 2 ft of water with my 4 stroke yammy. hole shot doesnt really do anything. .


You MUST be a Galveston bay Upper Coast guide just by that comment. Im sorry, hole shot is everything..half the places I fish my boat wont float till everyone gets out.. and it drafts 7" inches.. Speak for your self man..


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

If my used boat came with a yamaha 4 stroke I would like it too but it came with an etec and I like it its an 08 and has been to Acies for its 3 year pm Its quite and runs fine.No hating here just trying to help.Buy the one you get a good deal on.


----------



## Bradagorda (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for all the info. I am looking at Yamaha F150 or an Etec 150 on a 21' Jh. Not comparing hole shot, what do you believe would be the fuel mileage difference. Is there any signifigant difference?


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

To each thier own and everyone will try to promote whatever they are running, that being said I run a yamaha f150 and its a great motor. If you are wanting a JH then ask Sport Marine what they think, they sold me my f150


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

I think there is a significant difference. When I was narrowing down motors, ETEC WAS #1, until I spoke to owners. All of them disliked the real world/actual fuel burn and about 10 out 12 of those with 200 HP or higher all gave thumbs down. I kid you not.

My posts from a year ago confirm this, so Suzuki and Yamaha quickly topped the list - However with the incentives and excellent service network Yamaha won out easily. The only negative I read with Suzuki was the service - rather the service delays as a result of the parts (or lack thereof). With the recent earthquakes in Japan, I've read quite a few dealers post about the uncertainty of parts availability for the upcoming months..

That said, I highly encourage you to try out some of the new 4 strokes as well as the 2 strokes... The 4 strokes will impress you, I promise! If you look at my video and remember that is almost 25 feet jumping up there and if you look close, I wasn't even going for a true hole shot (tabs were up, motor was trimmed normally, jack plate was down). I'm over 40 MPH when I turn towards the end of the video... Granted, that is 300 not 150 HP, but the point is they got balls... Trust me.






Read what you want, but let the motors speak for themselves.. Go for a test ride! Then rack and stack them, followed by the dealer/service network availability.


----------



## rdunagan (Apr 10, 2011)

talk to john at sport marine. i have a jh with a yamaha on it. just what the boat came with when we bought it. i like it. i like 4 strokes just cuz its gas and go. we have a 2 stroke on it now and i cant complain. so either way you should be good. get the better deal but knowing john he will give you a good deal either way so go with warranty.


----------



## fishnfool (Jul 23, 2004)

Fuel mileage between direct injection 2 strokes and 4 strokes now is so close that I don't think you can use that as the deciding factor. Lots of other things to think about as far as pros and cons.


----------



## KeithR (Jan 30, 2006)

I looked at the sho and for the price difference I can buy lots of gas and oil. I spoke with a dealer who sold shallow water boats and was a yamaha dealer,He advised me to purchase the two-stroke but if I wanted the 4-stroke he recommended with a trp (4k adder). Frankly I don't think there will be a nickels worth of difference in the fuel burn between a etec 150 or f150. If a persons worried about a .5 gallon per hour fuel burn maybe boat ownership should be reconsidered. Regardless, they are both great motors and on the 21 JH they will both perform just fine. Buy the one you think you will like best and can have serviced the most conveniently.


----------



## Bradagorda (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks for all of the input. I am not worried about .5 mpg. I was talking about if there was a big difference like 2 or more mpg. I already talked to Bob at Sport Marine and was getting info from those who have ran the motors. Decision made thanks.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

waterwolf said:


> Just got this 150 HO E-TEC ...I didn't want a 4 stroke in any brand of motor. Just talking with three different boat mech about both motors made my mind up. Ain't she a beauty.Good Luck


i like it!!!


----------



## seahorse5 (May 27, 2007)

Bradagorda said:


> Thanks for all the info. I am looking at Yamaha F150 or an Etec 150 on a 21' Jh. Not comparing hole shot, what do you believe would be the fuel mileage difference. Is there any signifigant difference?


Here are two test reports on the same type of boat, one with a Yamaha F150 and the other with an E-TEC 150. Temps and weights look about the same except the Yamaha had only about 1/2 a tank of fuel and the E-TEC had a full 40 gallons aboard.

Look at the speeds and the milages, and remember that most boats are run almost 60% of the time below 2000 rpm.

These are factory tests with accurate instruments recording the data. the fuel economy is very very close with the edge going to the E-TEC.

http://www.yamaha-motor.com/assets/...thrustjetport_rel_alm-nav175sport-f150txr.pdf

http://www.evinrude.com/Content/Pdf/neutral/performanceReports/PE511.pdf


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

stammster said:


> Don't believe all the Evinrude marketing hype. The 4 stroke Yamaha's will cost you a lot less in the long run on fuel / oil, depending on your usage.
> 
> Do the math. I made it easy below, with realistic numbers.
> 
> ...


I would think the E-tech would be a lot better then a 100:1 
My DI will do better then that unless I am WOT.


----------



## 2waterlogged (Mar 3, 2006)

*Etec service*

I always hear about this 300 hours and 3 years from people who have an Etec. However, when I asked a few service techs about when to service mine, (on the back of an 18 SS) they all said that there where a few exceptions. The 3/300 is for fresh water, and boats used primarily in salt water would be advised to get them serviced earlier. And that shallow water boats should be looked at every year/100 hours and have the impeller checked.

I was also told that this was pretty much what every brand had to say about shallow water use, but only Etec promotes the 3/300 with fine print.

I have no complaints about the Etec, and if I were to reposed it would either be with another or with a Yamaha because of the TRP option.


----------



## rdunagan (Apr 10, 2011)

decision has been made? well what did you decide on?


----------



## Bradagorda (Mar 23, 2006)

I am going with Etec. The boat is actually rated for a 175 Hp, so I am going with a 175 E tec. I would rather have a little more power than save a little gas. I do not think the difference would be that great so I am going with performance and hole shot power.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice I think you will be happy. I just purchased a boat with a 200 etec and that baby is a beast!!! It does not use that much oil either. Why dont you get the 200 since I believe they weigh the same? More Power!!!


----------



## Salt&Sol (Aug 23, 2010)

*Etech*



Bradagorda said:


> I am going with Etec. The boat is actually rated for a 175 Hp, so I am going with a 175 E tec. I would rather have a little more power than save a little gas. I do not think the difference would be that great so I am going with performance and hole shot power.


I think you will be happy. Good luck and keep us posted on the progress!!!


----------



## mflowers11 (Sep 8, 2004)

Let's review this thread. I was considering the 130 Etech on a 18.5 Shallow Sport?
My gut still tells me to go with a Yamaha 115 though......


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

You must be insane lol

I have a 60hp etec on my poling skiff and in less than a year, we have went through 7 gallons of oil lol.. That is $140 in oil......

I hear what your saying though lol, but everyone is biased.

I am not.. Because I own a Etec, a Yami SHO and a Merc 225 currently lol



baitbuckett said:


> No You cannot beat an etec. I don't care what you have I have a shoal cat I just bought with a 150 etec and I've taken it out 20+ times and still have over half res. Of oil left so on a heavy heavy season of fishing you will spend less than 100$ on oil and no service for 3 years pff.... and no I promise you no other 150 will make the power of etec and get the milage... and yes there are many etec dealers in texas I can name 5 in a 20 mile radius from my own home.. its funny though because I always see another motor vs etec lol no matter what people always try to throw somthin up against the etec... bottum line is evinrude is 1st y'all can seperate the rest.... somone that's been in the boat buisness long enough knows evinrude is 1st....


----------



## Bob Landry (Aug 23, 2014)

whistlingdixie said:


> I am not going to get into who has a better motor because I am a Yamaha fan and a yamahe dealer but a Yamaha SHO is very hard to beat on hole shot, mid range and top end. I sell majek boats and the fastest majek 22s right now all have SHO motors. As far as the advertisement of ETEC and no scheduled maintenance well that is all fine and dandy but to me I like the idea of a certified tech looking at my engine every year. I wonder what the ratio of Yamaha dealers to Etec dealers in texas is? Better yet ratio of certified yamaha techs to certified ETEC techs in texas?
> 
> Also how expensive is that ETEC oil that you have to use every now and again?


It can't be worse than the $30 a gallon Yamalube and the $48 a quart Ring Free.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

How loud are the etecs now at idle compared to the 4strokes. I really like the no sound of the 4stroke on long idles out of dock or when trolling.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

The Etecs are very quiet. If you're in the Freeport area, I could give a demo with a 150.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Flat's Hunter said:


> How loud are the etecs now at idle compared to the 4strokes. I really like the no sound of the 4stroke on long idles out of dock or when trolling.


I've tried starting mine while it's already running because it's so quiet you can't hear it running when it is, so yes to answer your question the ETEC is quiet at idle!!!!


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Bob Landry said:


> It can't be worse than the $30 a gallon Yamalube and the $48 a quart Ring Free.


SHO is a four stroke so the only oil you need would be for the 100 hr services. Ring free is simply a fuel treatment that Yamaha makes. You should be running some type of fuel treatment regardless of what engine you purchase.


----------



## jdg9675 (Mar 5, 2016)

*Anyone wish to share price paid on Etec 115*

I would greatly appreciate it if someone could PM me prices paid for the Etec 115 and where to go in the Houston/Galveston area.

I am trying to get one before the end of this month.

Thank you!


----------

